
Wireless Carriers Now Want to Be the Keepers of Your Website Login Data - dredmorbius
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/d3jpkv/wireless-carriers-now-want-to-be-the-keepers-of-your-website-login-data
======
foobarbazetc
Nah.

